# Bach's lost cantata



## Hjoi (Aug 12, 2014)

This is an interesting piece you may not have heard before. It is a fragment of a lost Bach cantata.

What do you think of it?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I actually think it's a single movement of violin concerto in D. Not a lost cantata, or a sinfonia like youtube says. 

That being said it's quite lovely and exuberantly joyful. I like it very much.


----------

